# Disabling DRL's Passat (hid kit)



## Ramin (Feb 9, 2010)

Does anybody know how to disable the DRL's on a 2006 Passat VE?
I've been reading for a week now on how to do this and I can not find a clear answer, so it's driving me nuts







! I am installing a 35w 6000k DDM kit so I am going to need to disable the DRL's in order for the HID's to function. Dealer refuses to, and there are no other ways around this issue.
People say that you need to modify and use electrical tape behind the light switch, or to pull out fuse #173. Only problem is that this information is only on the 2001-2003 models or b5's. I am trying to find out exactly how to properly disable the DRL's for the 2006 Passat Value Edition. 
Also, can somebody please tell me if my car is, in fact, a "B6" model?
I Appreciate your time for reading and answering my questions! Thanks


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

You need a VAG-COM to do it.
You need a Micro-CAN or HEX-CAN.
access the central electronics control module
go to long coding helper
scroll through the bytes. uncheck North American DRL
hit esc & transfer coding


_Modified by GT17V at 11:14 PM 2-9-2010_


----------



## Ramin (Feb 9, 2010)

*Re: (GT17V)*

how exactly does this micro-can or vag-com work? is it a cable that i order online (for free?) or a cd that i connect somehow to car? im new to this and i went to rosstech.com or w.e and i didnt understand anything on that website...someone plz help me
Thanks


----------



## MarkIIGL (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: (GT17V)*

i need help on removing the DRL's on a mk4 golf 1.8t, im trying to install HID's and am having trouble, any DIY video or info anything helps a ton thanks everyone!


----------



## Bolan Vdub (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: (MarkIIGL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MarkIIGL* »_i need help on removing the DRL's on a mk4 golf 1.8t, im trying to install HID's and am having trouble, any DIY video or info anything helps a ton thanks everyone!









Get used to the search button, mommy is not here!
http://www.myturbodiesel.com/1...l.htm
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=2








PEOPLE, soooo many posts can be answered in the sticky on top of this section *Lighting FAQ / DIY *
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3115287


----------

